# OLD Loremaster secrets exploit



## Eldyn (May 8, 2022)

The Loremaster career in OLD has a secrets exploit that gives 2 secrets in the Hardback book and PDF.  But the exploit gives 4 secrets in the softcover book and the online SRD.

Which is it ?

This does not seem to be in the errata.


Thanks


----------



## MacD (May 10, 2022)

Eldyn said:


> The Loremaster career in OLD has a secrets exploit that gives 2 secrets in the Hardback book and PDF.  But the exploit gives 4 secrets in the softcover book and the online SRD.
> 
> Which is it ?
> 
> ...



In my softcover book and pdf you gain two secrets for the secrets exploit - more would be off, it's the only exploit that grants more than on secret.


----------



## Eldyn (May 10, 2022)

The "Arcane Secret" exploit in the hardback and PDF says it gives ONE secret not two.  There is a discrepancy between the two sources, so one of them needs an errata.  Which?


----------



## MacD (May 10, 2022)

Eldyn said:


> The "Arcane Secret" exploit in the hardback and PDF says it gives ONE secret not two.  There is a discrepancy between the two sources, so one of them needs an errata.  Which?



Now you're talking about the "arcane secret" universal exploit - which grants one secret.
Additionally there is the "secret" exploit within the Loremaster career - which grants two secrets but may be taken only once.

@Morrus did you do hardcover versions with mage buffs?

Edit  - In RRD the "secret" exploit grants four secrets - which could be wrong or part of newer information  (like the RRD condition page which features three stages per condition instead of two).

I'll be honest - I don't use the RRD very much, many things seem confused and/or a little different from v1.2.
Bestiaries are great but I tend to ignore most of the other stuff and use my pdf version.


----------



## Eldyn (May 11, 2022)

The issue came up with one of my players buying the softcover book and making a character.  When I looked at it there were more secrets than I thought there should be so I checked.  In my PDF and Hardcover Loremaster Secret exploit gives 2 secrets.  But in my players softcover Loremaster Secret exploit gives 4 secrets.  So, I instantly had the confused status effect.  (Heh).  

I suspect there is a typo somewhere.  I may just say 2 secrets since that sounds right to me. 

Thanks BTW )


----------



## MacD (May 11, 2022)

Yeah, more than two secrets are too much.
You should be aware that most, if not all, spells in the book are from v1.1 and don't fit the WOIN magic rules - it's nothing gamebreaking but a little bit odd.
We did our own spells as creating them is half the fun being a caster in WOIN 
Also inflict (affliction) isn't working as there is a table missing I posted somewhere on the forum.


----------

